# Lightroom settings for canon 70D picture style



## batista08 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello,

How can I match as close as possible the settings I have setup on my canon? I have a User Def. 1: Sharpness 3 and Saturation 2, what settings do I need to change in Lightroom to make the pictures look almost the same?

Please excuse me if this has been asked before but I have search for hours and have not been able to find a clear answer to my question. If there is a post already, I will appreciate the link.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2014)

Compared to the adjustment range available in LR, the in camera settings are extremely crude.

Why not use the Canon DPP software that came with your camera instead of LR.
DPP can read your 70D Picture Style settings - LR can'r.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 9, 2014)

Adjust the sharpness and saturation sliders to your liking in LR and save them as a user preset. 

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 * Create and apply Develop presets

[h=2]Create a Develop preset[/h]Presets you create are based on the current settings of the selected photo.



In the Develop module, click the Create New Preset (+) button at the top of the Presets panel or choose Develop > New Preset.
Click Check All to select everything or click Check None to deselect everything, and then click to select each of the settings to include in the preset.
Type a name in the Preset Name box, specify which folder the preset should appear in, and click Create.The preset is added to the list in the Presets panel in the specified folder.


----------

